

Ionic Creator: rapid prototyping for Ionic - fredkelly
http://ionicframework.com/creator/

======
dandanisaur
I've used Ionic before to build hybrid apps. The performance on iOS and
Android (with crosswalk) is really impressive. For creating MVPs, Ionic was
crazy fast. What would have took a month or more for native (complex UI), was
prototyped in a week. I'm pretty pumped up about this tool.

~~~
fredkelly
Likewise, it's already a massive time saver, this new tool can only reduce
development cost further. I'd love it if my prototyping tool naturally
converted the UI into something I can actually build on - this looks really
promising!

